
Antibiotic from human nose works by proton translocation - HillaryBriss
https://sciencebulletin.org/chemical-synthesis-demonstrates-that-antibiotic-from-the-human-nose-works-by-proton-translocation/
======
bayareanative
Interesting. Also often missing in the Western great antibiotic search is
phage therapy, which was shunned mostly for political reasons (not invented
here red scare). And antimycotics of all types and new classes are desperately
to fight c. auris and other species in the fungal kingdom.

~~~
mc32
I think pharma do work with phages but it’s not very public. Maybe due to
limited use, so far.

------
fitnesshealth
Chemical synthesis demonstrates proves that Antibiotic from human nose works
by proton translocation. -resistant bacteria are an increasing health threat,
making new antibiotics essential.

